# surf fishing advice?



## top_gun1911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll be staying near the Sherman Cove marina on the Pensacola naval base from the 28th-2nd, and was wondering if it would be possible to surf fish in the big lagoon/bay there? or do I actually need to be casting into the open ocean, like on pensacola beach? also, i have a 7ft ML shimano saguaro with a 10000f soccorro reel spooled in 20# test that i use for big catfish/carp, would this be a suitable surf outfit? i have a feeling the line may be too heavy, or the rod too small....also, I've seen a lot of the posts on here about shark fishing at night from the shore, would this rod be capable of that? 
thanks, any advice/suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Your rig could be better suited but since you are only going to be here a few days I wouldn't run out and buy a new one.
It will work OK. Sure you can fish there off the beach. You just might pick up a redfish cruising thru.
I'm not familiar with that reel. Is it a spinner ? A spinner with 20 lb test is what I use off the beach. I think your biggest liability will be the short rod.
Go for it !


----------



## top_gun1911 (Sep 24, 2011)

yep, its a spinner. would 16 lb test be a better option? the spool can hold 300 yds of 16 lb mono, and 220 of 20 lb. Also, what size hook/weight should i use in the bay, and if i were to buy another rod (not reel), what size/length? thanks for the help welldoya, much appreciated


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

We catch alot of small sharks in the surf with medium spinning outfits. In most cases it is when we are trying to catch ladyfish/spanish/bluefish to use for shark bait on our big rods. These smaller ones range from 18"-30" and are very fun on medium tackle.

Try a peeled, fresh dead shrimp or even cut mullet or ladyfish. Use a 50lb mono leader to avoid getting cut off. We have caught many with 15lb mono and circle hooks but it wears the leader pretty quickly.


----------



## top_gun1911 (Sep 24, 2011)

for the sharks, do i need to fish at night, or during the day? what size hook? would the same hook work for redfish, etc? thanks so much


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm gonna be over on McRee (right across from the marina between the jetties) on friday night, shark fishing and tryin to catch some of those redfish if you'd like to tag along or just stop by and see what kind of set up we're using.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

That rig will work fine for just come bay fishing. I might be a little heavy so you might be better to go ahead and pick up a light set up 6-10#, and can target flouder, redfish, and trout with it in the bay and pompano, whiting ect in the surf. The reel would make a good surf fishing reel for bigger redfish, small-med sharks, ect and you could also take those same outfits to the pier or ft pickens and really have some fun targeting king mackerel with the big one, and spanish, pompano, ect with the light one. 16 would be a good choice for mainline on the soccoro. Be sure with whatever you decide to use that you rinse it after every trip and try to keep it out of the sand.


----------

